# Lunch time!



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Newest batch of bristle nose chowing down!


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Meanwhile in the tank next to them about 100+ bronze corys were hatching and are now eggs with tails


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Well duh! Now we need pictures of that!!! :fish:


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Obsidian said:


> Well duh! Now we need pictures of that!!! :fish:


LOL ive been trying all day but they are fast little eggs with tails.

Plus shooting through a 10 long wise is tough to get a macro focal point 12" away but im still trying!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

same here...got about 300 albino cories zippin around a 30 breeder...
they think that they are gonna eat me out of house and home...hah !!!...they just don't know..they are about an inch long now..going to market soon..much work to get done in the fishroom yet before i can set up the other cories ,angels ,discus , and some others for breeding...the wife is just getting going on her killies...
we love to see all the baby fish swimmin around the tanks...i wish we had more room so we could expand a little more.

arch...welcome to FF..nice to see you here...the wife was dying to grab one auction you had up but i got busy with something and forgot to bid on it..i wonder if you can duplicate it for me..... "18 fish , 5 plant tang community ".......let me know..


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

lohachata said:


> arch...welcome to FF..nice to see you here...the wife was dying to grab one auction you had up but i got busy with something and forgot to bid on it..i wonder if you can duplicate it for me..... "18 fish , 5 plant tang community ".......let me know..


We can work something out for ya Loha even better then that listing!

After all i can always use some plecocaine!

Lemme see how many cyps i got left after i ship on Monday

ill put you together the 3 best fish for that package that i got!

6+1 Sumbu dwarfs, 6+1 cyps, and 6+1 golden calvus!

Ill PM you here on Monday evening to let ya know if i have enough cyps left to fill it

Plus i got some better plants then were listed in that package too!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Must be the season. I have about 30 mbuna fry, plus another female just showed signs of holding, and just got some goldfish eggs today.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

what type of mbuna?

LOL im in process of setting up a ton of tanks so im looking for future breeding stock


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

labs and demasoni. the holding female is a demasoni. The goldfish should be some interesting mutts. Mom is an oranda, dad could be any or all of another oranda, ranchu, black moor and veil tail.

Your little bristlenoses are so cute.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

awesome...let me know....she loves the cyps.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Update and a nice photo!










For perspectives sake heres my finger


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

And can't forget the corys

Today they are 5 DPH and look like they are lined up waiting on the bus!


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome pictures!! And welcome to fish forums!


----------

